

Ask HN: Whom do you consider worth following on Twitter? - motxilo

It could be related to technology, computer science, maths, politics. Anything in the spirit of HN.<p>Edit: My $0.02: http://twitter.com/#!/CompSciFact
======
daimyoyo
This will be a bit long but:

<http://twitter.com/Mike_FTW> <http://twitter.com/leolaporte>
<http://twitter.com/sacca> <http://twitter.com/ryan>
<http://twitter.com/jason> <http://twitter.com/kevinrose>
<http://twitter.com/jack> <http://twitter.com/om> <http://twitter.com/wilw>

I'm probably missing a few but that's what's in my timeline right now.

------
dataminer
Ryan Singer <http://twitter.com/rjs> if you are into design, interfaces,
software engineering and getting things done

------
whichdan
<http://twitter.com/#!/myspacetom>

